# Ibanez SR505 String Gauge?? Drop A



## ThrustTony (Sep 20, 2014)

I have an Ibanez SR505 with a 34" scale neck (5 string).

I'm looking for a string Gauge for drop A tuning. I think it has a .130 string on it at the moment which is slack in drop A. I'm thinking of a set of D'addario 50 to 105 and a single 145 gauge string for the drop A string.

Would the neck cope with the tension and do you think this set up would be best for keeping a tight drop A set up?


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 20, 2014)

AEADG or ADGCF? .145 is perfect for A and is actually at low tension so don't worry, similar tension to a .095 E. 50 to 105 is very top heavy i suggest 45-105 or the tension balanced set instead.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 20, 2014)

I have and sr with a .145 tuned to A, didn't need to adjust anything other than file the nut a tad


----------



## ThrustTony (Sep 21, 2014)

ixlramp said:


> AEADG or ADGCF? .145 is perfect for A and is actually at low tension so don't worry, similar tension to a .095 E. 50 to 105 is very top heavy i suggest 45-105 or the tension balanced set instead.



Thanks for the help guys.

I tune AEADG.

I'll give the 45-105 with the 145 a go.

thanks again


----------

